# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v01.89 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new Firmware for *Cyclone Box* _Classic_ was just uploaded to server. 
Firmware: Cyclone Nokia/Blackberry Application v01.89, (Mar 29 2012  16:06:54, gcc v4.3.3, RTOS V6.0.1), Type: Signed Production Application,  (C) KarwosSoft 2011 
Added support for new Blackberry MEPs: *MEP-09292-009
MEP-11534-009* 
Just use Box Maintenance to upgrade your box.
You have 5 tries to do that. 
What else... server was rewritten almost from scratch few days back.  That means uptime should be 99.9% right now, we eliminated major  overload problems out there.  *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards,
More to come,
Cyclone Box Team

----------


## jihadnajd

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

